# il arrive mon 15"



## papibob (23 Avril 2004)

commander sur apple store le 21 il est parti de hollande hier soir (le 22) via TNT 
rapide !


----------



## Goulven (23 Avril 2004)

papibob a dit:
			
		

> commandé sur apple store le 21 il est parti de hollande hier soir (le 22) via TNT
> rapide !


----------



## MadMax (23 Avril 2004)

moi aussi!!!! c'est comme Noël il y a 28 ans!


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

je suis dans la même situation, commandé le 21, expédié le 22 des Pays-Bas, sauf que c'est un 12". 
Sur la page "shipment status", vous savez où ils sont vos PB ? Pour le moment, rien n'est renseigné, et les numéros de tracking TNT ne fonctionnent pas sur le site de TNT (à moins que je ne me sois planté quelque part !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2004)

C'est du rapide, en tous cas... Pas comme l'emac.
Enfin, ça se trouve les portables seront aussi rappellés pour problèmes... 
Je vous envie ! Moi ce sera dans quelques semaines...


----------



## Kaneda (23 Avril 2004)

La chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi , ce sera pour dans quelques semaines, fin Mai en principe


----------



## MadMax (23 Avril 2004)

idem, le tracking ne foncitonne pas. Je crois qu'il faut compter 3 à 5 jours ouvrables. Il sera chez moi fin de semaine prochaine. Je ne sais pas encore comment je vais l'appeler....


----------



## papibob (23 Avril 2004)

Enfin, ça se trouve les portables seront aussi rappellés pour problèmes... 

--------


que c'est méchant !!


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

voui certainement, ils parlent de 3 à 7 jours ouvrables dans le premier mail. Ca va être long d'attendre


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans la même situation, commandé le 21, expédié le 22 des Pays-Bas, sauf que c'est un 12".
> Sur la page "shipment status", vous savez où ils sont vos PB ? Pour le moment, rien n'est renseigné, et les numéros de tracking TNT ne fonctionnent pas sur le site de TNT (à moins que je ne me sois planté quelque part !
> 
> 
> ...



Mon 12" a quitté Taïwan avant-hier... Vous parlez des Pays-Bas vous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai déniché une page pour suivre le tracking de Kuehne &amp; Nagel.


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon 12" a quitté Taïwan avant-hier... Vous parlez des Pays-Bas vous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



est-ce un 12" avec des options type 80Go ? Le mien, c'est un "tout de base", c'est sans doute pour cela qu'il est dispo en Europe.
Sinon, ça marche pas pour moi le tracking K&amp;N, même en bidouillant mes références dans tous les sens (il y a plus de 9 chiffres à mon 80xxx...)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> est-ce un 12" avec des options type 80Go ? Le mien, c'est un "tout de base", c'est sans doute pour cela qu'il est dispo en Europe.
> Sinon, ça marche pas pour moi le tracking K&amp;N, même en bidouillant mes références dans tous les sens (il y a plus de 9 chiffres à mon 80xxx...)



Comme option je lui ai juste ajouté une barette de RAM. Le numéro a rentrer est celui de TNT, commençant par 80 et qui a dix chiffres.


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

avec 10 chiffres ça passe, résultat : il passe bien par Taiwan mon 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tant pis !


----------



## kisco (23 Avril 2004)

pareil, le tracking fonctionne : (commandé lundi) 

Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  22 Apr 2004 09:47

on parie sur la date d'arrivée ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> pareil, le tracking fonctionne : (commandé lundi)
> 
> Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  22 Apr 2004 09:47
> 
> on parie sur la date d'arrivée ?



Pareil que toi, je l'ai aussi commandé lundi, sauf que c'est Picked Up le 21 pour moi. J'espère l'avoir lundi prochain si tout se passe comme prévu.


----------



## MadMax (23 Avril 2004)

23 apr 04 30 60 departed from product source Apple Shanghai    
 23 apr 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
 23 apr 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai


Shanghai!!!


----------



## kisco (23 Avril 2004)

moi je dis que le tien attendra le mien et qu'ils arriveront à Vevey côte à côte dans le camion/train


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> 23 apr 04 30 60 departed from product source Apple Shanghai
> 23 apr 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai
> 23 apr 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai
> 
> ...



T'as commandé un 15" ou un 12"? Pas la meme chaîne?




			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis que le tien attendra le mien et qu'ils arriveront à Vevey côte à côte dans le camion/train



Ils arrivent de Genève en camion... orange.


----------



## MadMax (23 Avril 2004)

Un Powerbook 15"


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que toi, je l'ai aussi commandé lundi, sauf que c'est Picked Up le 21 pour moi. J'espère l'avoir lundi prochain si tout se passe comme prévu.



snif il est pas encore "picked up" le mien !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

Il se rapproche...

_ Arrive Terminal    LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU    23 Apr 2004 11:44_


----------



## Mulder (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il se rapproche...


Ce sont souvent les derniers km qui prennent le plus de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Coment ça, jaloux ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont souvent les derniers km qui prennent le plus de temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme... c'est souvent bloqué à la douane... et TNT n'est pas des plus fiables pour livrer dans les temps.


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme... c'est souvent bloqué à la douane... et TNT n'est pas des plus fiables pour livrer dans les temps.



ça n'empêche que j'envie l'avance que tu as sur moi


----------



## Mulder (23 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> ça n'empêche que j'envie l'avance que tu as sur moi


Moi aussi. Mais bon pour moi c'est normal vu que je n'ai pas encore passé commande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iBook 12"... iBook 14"... PowerBook 12"... Grrr, je n'arrive pas à me décider


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Mais bon pour moi c'est normal vu que je n'ai pas encore passé commande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'hésitais aussi, mais entre l'iBook 12" et le Powerbook 12", en téléphonant à Apple, j'avais opté pour l'iBook. Je suis inscrit au programme ADC, et donc je pensais bénéficier de 20% de réduc' or on m'a expliqué que désormais il n'y avait plus que 10% sur les iBook mais toujours 20% sur les Powerbook.  La différence de prix entre iBook et PB n'était plus si importante, donc j'ai décidé de prendre le PB, ainsi d'éviter d'avoir un BTO (et donc d'attendre), d'avoir 330 MHz de plus, un design plus sympa, un plus gros disque, etc... Cela dit, sans réduction ADC j'aurais pris l'iBook


----------



## papibob (23 Avril 2004)

sur quel page du site et quel n° il faut fournir à TNT pour trouver ces renseignements


----------



## kisco (23 Avril 2004)

c'est sur l'applestore, tu as l'"état de ta commande", avec ensuite sur le bouton "details", tu verras un lien de tracking direct.


----------



## MadMax (23 Avril 2004)

C'est quoi ADC???


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ADC???



Apple Developer Connection.


----------



## Mulder (23 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ADC???


Apple Developer Connection
Voir ici par exemple.


----------



## Mulder (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Apple Developer Connection.


Punaise ! Ça s'est joué à quelques secondes.


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ADC???



Apple Developer Connection, c'est un programme destiné aux développeurs sur Mac à la base, mais un des intérêts est que tu bénéficies d'une réduction une fois dans ta vie sur un ordi : un portable, un iMac, un eMac, ou un Powermac + écran. La réduction peut aller jusqu'à 20%. La souscription coûte 99$ pour les étudiants, ce qui fait que c'est assez intéressant si tu veux t'acheter une machine !
Il doit y avoir des sujets là-dessus dans ces forums.

D'autre part, j'ai profité de l'offre "imprimez sans compter" : 99 euros de remboursement pour l'achat d'un Mac + d'une imprimante, j'ai pris une HP à 99 euros, elle sera donc gratuite à la fin


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

j'me suis fait avoir comme un débutant, c'est ça de détailler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Punaise ! Ça s'est joué à quelques secondes.


----------



## papibob (23 Avril 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur l'applestore, tu as l'"état de ta commande", avec ensuite sur le bouton "details", tu verras un lien de tracking direct.



et avec mon tracking number je vais ou ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

papibob a dit:
			
		

> et avec mon tracking number je vais ou ?



Sur la page de ta commande, il doit t'être indiqué où ton colis se trouve. Tu peux aussi aller sur cette page.

Mon 12" au Luxembourg?... J'espère pas que Foguenne le retient en otage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En échange de quelques dizaines de litres de bière.


----------



## MadMax (24 Avril 2004)

Soit il vient en bateau, soit ils dorment le samedi... No news de mon nouveau fils. PB15" avec ts les plus... Je crois que je l'appelerai Michel.


----------



## PilotF (24 Avril 2004)

à mon avis ils dorment le samedi... et le tracking K&amp;N est en maintenance


----------



## benji92 (26 Avril 2004)

Apparemment mon ibook est toujours à Taïwan. Et ce depuis 3 jours.
Pfff......


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

benji92 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment mon ibook est toujours à Taïwan. Et ce depuis 3 jours.
> Pfff......



C'était le week-end aussi...


----------



## PilotF (26 Avril 2004)

voui, mais c'est long ! Pour la peine, je vais aller à la Fnac m'acheter ma Tucano, ca me fera patienter


----------



## MadMax (26 Avril 2004)

J'ai fait la même chose hier hahahaha Tucano noir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'ai aussi acheté des DVD-R (Apple) et une borne Extreme pour remplacer ma vieille borne qui déconnait. J'ai acheté une antenne externe Dr Bott's, c'est de la meuwde. Ca ne sert à rien du tout ce truc là.

J'attends mon AluBook 15", j'en peux plus...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Lundi matin: le tracking n'a pas bougé... Qui disait que les derniers jours sont les plus longs?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ferai une série de photos à la réception.


----------



## PilotF (26 Avril 2004)

mon tracking n'a pas bougé non plus, mais tant qu'à faire j'aurais préféré qu'il reste coincé au Luxembourg, c'est quand même plus proche que Taïwan !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Proverbe chinois: _Lorsque le tracking est coi, le PowerBook est peut-être quand même là._


----------



## PilotF (26 Avril 2004)

oui, mais là je deviens dingue, dès que je vois une camionnette orange je la poursuis !


----------



## MadMax (26 Avril 2004)

C'est un peu comme une naissance, je propose que l'on organise tous les ans l'anniversaire d'arrivée de nos portables...


----------



## Mulder (26 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui disait que les derniers jours sont les plus longs?...


Moi


----------



## benji92 (26 Avril 2004)

Moi j'ai de la chance, mon ibook est arrivé au Luxembourg ce matin.
Il est plus très loin.


----------



## Poder (26 Avril 2004)

Mon iBook commandé le 19/4 est au Luxembourg depuis ce matin (départ de Taiwan).


----------



## PilotF (26 Avril 2004)

jvais être le dernier ou quoi ?


----------



## MadMax (26 Avril 2004)

Rien de rien de rien....

Pas de PB en vue...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Le mien est entre les mains de TNT... Si tout va bien c'est bon pour demain.


----------



## kisco (26 Avril 2004)

ouais, t'as toujours un jour d'avance Webo!

pour moi :

Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 26 Apr 2004 09:59


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ouais, t'as toujours un jour d'avance Webo!
> 
> pour moi :
> 
> Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 26 Apr 2004 09:59



Mais ça c'est pas le tracking TNT...


----------



## Kaledan (26 Avril 2004)

Je profite de ce sujet pour poser une petite question sur l'état de mon achat qui est en "OPEN", cela veut dire quoi ? Avant j'étais en "UNDER REVIEW" donc là normalement c'est ok et il devrait bientôt partir ?


Merci pour l'aide !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Kaledan a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ce sujet pour poser une petite question sur l'état de mon achat qui est en "OPEN", cela veut dire quoi ? Avant j'étais en "UNDER REVIEW" donc là normalement c'est ok et il devrait bientôt partir ?
> 
> 
> Merci pour l'aide !



Open ça veut dire que la commande est passée est acceptée... Ton portable peut commencer à s e monter. Si c'est pas déjà en train d'être fait... L'étape suivante est Shipped.


----------



## PilotF (26 Avril 2004)

on se console comme on peut, je l'ai enfin... ma housse tucano noire (avec du gris autour)

Reste à la remplir maintenant !


----------



## la_cheffe (26 Avril 2004)

J'en peux plus d'attendre !
Ils viennent à la nage de Tawian,  ou bien ?


----------



## PilotF (27 Avril 2004)

toujours rien, c'est peut-être à cause de la HP gratos ?

Vous en avez profité vous de l'offre de remboursement HP ?


----------



## Kaneda (27 Avril 2004)

c'est quoi cette offre au juste ?


----------



## corbuu (27 Avril 2004)

cette offre de permet d'avoir une imprimante HP à 100  si tu achete un Mac. Ensuite ils te renvoyent le remboursement de ces 100 .
Tu as donc l'imprimante gratuitement.


----------



## PilotF (27 Avril 2004)

un peu de changement : "arrived at EDC", c'est quoi ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> un peu de changement : "arrived at EDC", c'est quoi ça ?



C'est au Luxembourg... Ça doit dire quelque chose comme European Delivery Center.


----------



## Kaledan (27 Avril 2004)

J'ai déjà imprimé le papier à renvoyer pour se faire rembourser ! Me manque plus que les numéros de série et zoup je renvoie pour toucher mes 99.

D'ailleurs normalement cela est de la vente à perte, c'est interdit mais justement le fait de faire payer au début l'imprimante et ensuite de la rembourser doit faire "sauter" cette barrière. Qu'est ce que HP va y gagner à faire cela ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2004)

Ça bouge enfin...


----------



## PilotF (27 Avril 2004)

je le veux moi aussi le tracking TNT !


----------



## Pomme (27 Avril 2004)

Mon i-book aussi poursuit son chemin, depart de Taiwan le 21,arrivée au Luxembourg le 23 à 8HOO, re-départ à 13HOO et aujourd'hui ils me mettent "cleared customs"...DUIVEN,GE,NL,13H30...bref, j'aimerais bien qu'il arrive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    J'ai passé commande le 7 Avril tout de même


----------



## MadMax (27 Avril 2004)

Le mien est arrive auj au Luxembourg, je suis a Paris... Viens petit, viens, donne la main a ton papa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 Arrive Terminal
 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 27 Apr 2004 12:57


----------



## kisco (27 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> je le veux moi aussi le tracking TNT !


moi je l'ai


----------



## vincmyl (27 Avril 2004)

Et alors satisfait?


----------



## MadMax (27 Avril 2004)

je viens de faire des comparaisons entre mon actuel TiBook 800 et mon futur Alubook 1,5 sur xbench, ca demenage....


----------



## vincmyl (27 Avril 2004)

Ca s'est sur...il y a deja une enorme diff de procc plus la ram plus carte mere...


----------



## Krstv (27 Avril 2004)

Et dire que je pensais que j'étais dingue parce que je vérifiais l'état de ma commande toutes les heures depuis hier. 

Apparemment y a pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En gros, vous en êtes en combien de jours d'attente là?


----------



## Pomme (27 Avril 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que je pensais que j'étais dingue parce que je vérifiais l'état de ma commande toutes les heures depuis hier.
> 
> Apparemment y a pire
> 
> ...




J'ai passé commande le 7 Avril...soit 21 jours demain!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...mais c'est ce qu'ils m'avaient annoncé,donc,si je le reçois demain,ils seront vraiment dans les temps!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

L'arrivée du 12" est programmée pour demain... Il a quitté Eindhoven.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Avril 2004)

Comme d'habitude Apple va faire de nos habituels excités de la nouveauté des dépressifs ou des sur-tendus car il est incapable de fournir tout le monde dans des délais raisonnables à partir du moment où il sort un nouveau mac, SANS compter les ennuis à venir du style problème de dalle sur les alu 15.....


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude Apple va faire de nos habituels excités de la nouveauté des dépressifs ou des sur-tendus car il est incapable de fournir tout le monde dans des délais raisonnables à partir du moment où il sort un nouveau mac, SANS compter les ennuis à venir du style problème de dalle sur les alu 15.....



Là c'est pas Apple... mais TNT qui traîne... Néanmoins, mon 12" arrive dans la matinée... Il a quitté Genève ce matin.


----------



## woulf (28 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est pas Apple... mais TNT qui traîne... Néanmoins, mon 12" arrive dans la matinée... Il a quitté Genève ce matin.



En v'la un qui doit sautiller sur sa chaise et guetter à sa fenêtre ! Profites en bien, c'est le meilleur moment


----------



## kisco (28 Avril 2004)

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je confirme que Apple ne traîne pas, les délais pour moi c'était entre 8 et 16 jours. 8 jours ça aurait fait mardi, donc ils sont tout a fait dans les temps, et j'espère le recevoir d'ici demain ou vendredi


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

Arg... fausse joie: on sonne à la porte... j'y cours... c'était le ramoneur.


----------



## PilotF (28 Avril 2004)

héhé, il a une camionnette  orange ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(le mien est "departed direct" maintenant...)


----------



## la_cheffe (28 Avril 2004)

Ca bouge pas super vite le tracking quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez ! Allez ! Allez !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

Il est là! Il est là! Il est là! Il est là!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































Je file...


----------



## PilotF (28 Avril 2004)

j'attends tes réactions...


----------



## Kaledan (28 Avril 2004)

De même !  Alors vas y une fois l'émotion passée, raconte nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> j'attends tes réactions...



Tout est installé... No pixel mort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je m'en vais faire une réinstallation de Panther... Histoire d'enlever quelques drivers et trucs superflus.

A+


----------



## MadMax (28 Avril 2004)

ALORS ? ALORS? ALORS?????


----------



## PilotF (28 Avril 2004)

un jour, le mien arrivera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




content pour toi


----------



## kisco (28 Avril 2004)

28 Apr 2004  14:11  Eindhoven  Consignment Received At Transit Point  





t'as bien reçu ça hier webolivier ?
pourvu qu'il prenne le même temps que toi!
vivement demain


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> 28 Apr 2004  14:11  Eindhoven  Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as demain.


----------



## MadMax (28 Avril 2004)

Vous habitez en France?

Activity  Location  Date / Time (GMT) 
 Shipment Picked Up  (CNSHA02)  23 Apr 2004 06:02 
 Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 12:57 
 Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 14:38 

Selon vous, il arrive quand le mien?


----------



## Poder (28 Avril 2004)

iBook 12" 768/60/AP/BT commandé le 19/04 entre mes mains aujourd'hui!!!

madmax tu devrais l'avoir le 29.


----------



## MadMax (28 Avril 2004)

Merci Poder. J'en peux plus de cette attente.


----------



## PilotF (28 Avril 2004)

tu les as sur quelle page ces infos ?



			
				madmax a dit:
			
		

> Activity  Location  Date / Time (GMT)
> Shipment Picked Up  (CNSHA02)  23 Apr 2004 06:02
> Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 12:57
> Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 14:38


----------



## MadMax (28 Avril 2004)

J'ai eu les infos sur AppleStore, Etat des Commandes et apres tu cliques sur le Tracking Number affiché ds la commande...


----------



## PilotF (28 Avril 2004)

tout est vide pour moi ici, alors qu'il y a des trucs dans le tracking K&amp;N


----------



## arnaudt (28 Avril 2004)

PBG4 12.1/1.33/256/60/SD/APX-FRA

 Shipment Picked Up
 TAIPEI, TP, TW
 26 Apr 2004 01:21

 Arrive Terminal
 LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
 28 Apr 2004 11:11


il fait quoi après le Luxembourg ? il passe par la Hollande où il est prêt à être livré ?


----------



## Pomme (28 Avril 2004)

arnaudt a dit:
			
		

> PBG4 12.1/1.33/256/60/SD/APX-FRA
> 
> Shipment Picked Up
> TAIPEI, TP, TW
> ...



Le miens est effectivement passé par la Hollande,ensuite Garonor,aujourd'hui ils m'indiquent qu'il est à Compiègne et que je l'aurais demain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aller,courage!!


----------



## Garulfo (29 Avril 2004)

Hihihi ça y'est, j'ai fait une folie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de me commander un PowerBook G4 1,5Ghz 15" SD avec 128Mo de VRam et un DD 80Go à 5400 tr/mn.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pris également l'offre HP avec l'imprimante HP5150 (99 - 99 = 0). Et puis j'avais un e-coupon AppleStore de 50 HT pour fêter les 5 ans du site. C'est pas le top ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon now, il va falloir attendre combien de temps pour l'avoir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Commande traitée avant le 12 mai + livraison. Ca va être long d'ici là. Sans compter les retards.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## Krstv (29 Avril 2004)

Le mien est Shangaï.  J'espère qu'il passe pas trop de temps à fumer de l'opium, faudrait pas qu'il arrive avec le capot trop défoncé.

Cela dit, j'ai commandé un PB 15" 1,5 superdrive avec DD 80Go 5400, le traitement de la commande était prévu pour le 3 mais, et apparemment, il est déjà prêt à être livré.
Pour l'instant en avance, mais je touche du bois.

Putain, c'est loin Shangaï.


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

Activity  Location  Date / Time (GMT) 
 Shipment Picked Up  (CNSHA02)  23 Apr 2004 06:02 
 Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 12:57 
 Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 14:38 
 Cleared Customs  DUIVEN, GE, NL  28 Apr 2004 18:07 
 Shipment Picked Up  EINDHOVEN, NB, NL  28 Apr 2004 21:48 
 Arrive Terminal  ALFORTVILLE, 94, FR  29 Apr 2004 05:52 

Il approche.

C'est un PB 1,5 avec VR de 128 et DD à 5400.

Je tremble.


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

bon le mien est à Eindhoven, toujours rien sur le site d'Apple mais le tracking TNT fonctionne


----------



## kisco (29 Avril 2004)

29 Apr 2004  07:45  Geneva  Import Received   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(passé la douane après 1h d'inspection...)

je l'aurai aujourdhui, au retour du boulot... bon ça vient cette fin de journée ?


----------



## cube0021 (29 Avril 2004)

et le mien semble être encore au Luxembourg mais j'ai une prise en charge du côté de chez TNT... Alors demain peut être ?
Je suppose que pour Lausanne il doit transiter par Genève (en avion?)...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

cube0021 a dit:
			
		

> et le mien semble être encore au Luxembourg mais j'ai une prise en charge du côté de chez TNT... Alors demain peut être ?
> Je suppose que pour Lausanne il doit transiter par Genève (en avion?)...



Tout passe par Genève... En revanche je me demandais justement comment il arrivait à Genève: camion ou avion.


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

Dis moi WebO, tu as réinstallé OSX ou pas?

Et tu t'amuses bien avec ton nouveau jouet?

Merci

A+


----------



## papibob (29 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> Activity  Location  Date / Time (GMT)
> Shipment Picked Up  (CNSHA02)  23 Apr 2004 06:02
> Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 12:57
> Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 14:38
> ...



mais ou trouve tu tous ces renseignements ?
car sur KN je n'ai que : "camion est arrivée a destination" je regarde a ma porte mais il n'y rien ! !!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi WebO, tu as réinstallé OSX ou pas?
> 
> Et tu t'amuses bien avec ton nouveau jouet?
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai réinstallé OS X avec les CD de restauration. J'ai enlevé Classic... et Explorer.


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

Ben sur le site apple.fr/store/Etat des commandes (en haut)/

Ensuite, je rentre mon mot de passe, j'arrive sur "Order Status: Summary", Il y a un résumé de toutes mes commandes (qu'est-ce que je claque!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)et un tracking number donné par TNT.

D'ailleurs, mon bébé a quitté Alfortville à 6:58 (j'étais déjà au bureau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

papibob a dit:
			
		

> mais ou trouve tu tous ces renseignements ?
> car sur KN je n'ai que : "camion est arrivée a destination" je regarde a ma porte mais il n'y rien ! !!!



ça m'a mis la même chose : "truck arrived at final destination", et après j'ai eu le tracking TNT qui fonctionnait.


----------



## cube0021 (29 Avril 2004)

oui moi la même chose... le tracking TNT s'est mis à fonctionner mais je ne peux toujours pas fixer la date et l'heure de livraison apparemment


----------



## papibob (29 Avril 2004)

cube0021 a dit:
			
		

> oui moi la même chose... le tracking TNT s'est mis à fonctionner mais je ne peux toujours pas fixer la date et l'heure de livraison apparemment



mon tracking TNT me donne  : no found - j'attends ! car il est a destination depuis le 28


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

tu utilises bien le lien sur la page K&amp;N d'Apecode ?



			
				papibob a dit:
			
		

> mon tracking TNT me donne  : no found - j'attends ! car il est a destination depuis le 28


----------



## papibob (29 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises bien le lien sur la page K&amp;N d'Apecode ?



et oui sur le N° 80 xxx.....


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

ca ne devrait plus tarder, ça a été l'affaire de quelques heures pour moi


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

raaah il est "out for delivery" maintenant !


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

Je sais pas vous, mais voilà, je me pose une question:

EST IL NORMAL DE SE RENDRE SI SOUVENT SUR LE SITE DE TRACKING POUR UN ORDI??? 

Franchement? Je vais appeler mon psy, il est sur Mac...


----------



## arnaudt (29 Avril 2004)

salut
je profite de cette thread qui concerne ceux qui attendent une nouvelle machine pour poser une question simple et qui m'angoisse : quelle est la meilleure façon pour passer d'une machine à l'autre ?
(sans avoir à tout réinstaller à la main s'entend)

j'ai posé la questions sur une liste, et les réponses sont diamétralement opposées, entre ceux qui proposent
- tout simplement de cloner l'ancien DD par mode Target
- et ceux qui s'y refusent catégoriquement car les nouveaux powerbook fonctionnent avec une version spécifique de 10.3.3

n'y a t'il pas une solution intermédiaire ?
et vous ; vous allez faire comment ?

merci


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

Moi je vais transférer les fichiers (docs, photos, musique) les petites applis (je dois avoir une trentaine de shareware bizarres) par Firewire d'un portable à l'autre et réinstaller les applis importantes avec les CD d'origine (j'en ai 4 ou 5). Puis je procèderai aux upgrades de ces applis.

Existe t'il un défragmenteur de DD ss OSX?


----------



## Zède (29 Avril 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi ça y'est, j'ai fait une folie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tout pareil que toi avec les mêmes délais à priori... tu crois que si on se met à prier à 2, on aura plus de chances !!???


----------



## JPTK (29 Avril 2004)

> Je vais appeler mon psy, il est sur Mac...



Pareil, mes 2 psy sont sur mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : j'en ai 2 parce qu'il y en a un avec qui je me bats et l'autre avec qui je parle, c'est une super méthode américaine qui a fait des preuves (Bush, Shwarzy, Britney, Dirty sanchez)


----------



## spinko (29 Avril 2004)

arnaudt a dit:
			
		

> ...
> j'ai posé la questions sur une liste, et les réponses sont diamétralement opposées, entre ceux qui proposent
> - tout simplement de cloner l'ancien DD par mode Target
> - et ceux qui s'y refusent catégoriquement car les nouveaux powerbook fonctionnent avec une version spécifique de 10.3.3
> ...



j'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour faire une copie identique de mon disque d'origine vers un disque FW externe qui peut être utilisé comme disque de démarrage sur le portable. Ensuite, il suffit de faire l'opération de clonage vers le disque du portable (je l'ai initié auparavent). 

J'ai utilisé cette methode plusieurs fois pour répliquer mon environement sur d'autre machines sans problème.

Voici le lien :

http://www.bombich.com/software/ccc.html


----------



## cube0021 (29 Avril 2004)

Bon une question subsidiaire : est-ce que TNT Suisse livre le samedi ?? Sinon j'ai peur de passer un week end entier à attendre... trop dur


----------



## maldoror (29 Avril 2004)

Est-ce que qq1 peut me dire quand il arrive mon ibook parce que la JE TIENS PLUS...
Voilà ce que me dit l'apple store :
Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  23 Apr 2004 09:50 
 Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 07:19 
 Depart Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 13:31 
et voilà ce que me dit k&amp;n :
28 apr 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple, Taiwan    
 27 apr 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg   
 27 apr 04 40 60 arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg   
 23 apr 04 30 60 departed from product source KN Taipei   
 23 apr 04 05 00 boxes scanned KN Taipei   
 23 apr 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple, Taiwan   

Des avis? Des paris? peu importe... mais empechez moi de regarder par la fenetre toute la journée de demain ...


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

j'espère qu'ils vont arriver demain nos ordis, car on est dans la même situation d'attente...
Patience !



			
				maldoror a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que qq1 peut me dire quand il arrive mon ibook parce que la JE TIENS PLUS...
> Voilà ce que me dit l'apple store :
> Shipment Picked Up  TAIPEI, TP, TW  23 Apr 2004 09:50
> Arrive Terminal  LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU  27 Apr 2004 07:19
> ...


----------



## maldoror (29 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'ils vont arriver demain nos ordis, car on est dans la même situation d'attente...
> Patience !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMax (29 Avril 2004)

J'ai la meme chose que vous sur K&amp;N. Selon AppleStore il est parti d'Alfortville (banlieue parisienne) ce matin. 

MAIS!!! Ils viennent de m'appeler, le colis est bloqué par le trafic à Maisons Alfort. Ils me le livreront demain entre 9 et 13.

Je vais pas dormir...

JE DEVAIS L'AVOIR AUJOURD'HUI. Argghhh.

Mon comportement est ridicule, j'en conviens.


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

Je suis embêté avec le suivi Apple store : je n'ai rien dessus, alors que celui de K&amp;N évolue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En revanche il vaut mieux que tu dormes, le temps passera plus vite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				madmax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la meme chose que vous sur K&amp;N. Selon AppleStore il est parti d'Alfortville (banlieue parisienne) ce matin.
> 
> MAIS!!! Ils viennent de m'appeler, le colis est bloqué par le trafic à Maisons Alfort. Ils me le livreront demain entre 9 et 13.
> 
> ...


----------



## maldoror (29 Avril 2004)

pour moi, l'apple store ne me donne plus de renseignements depuis "luxembourg"...
T'as de la chance, madmax, pcq au moins tu es fixé, tu sais q c pour demain sur de sur.


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

dernière étape ? Je n'en sais rien. 

Pour la Hollande, ils y sont, c'est là-bas Eindhoven, quant à Genève, ça dépend si tu vis en Suisse ou non. Enfin pour TNT je l'ignore



			
				maldoror a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'on en est à la dernière étape? ou les ordis doivent encore passer par geneve ou par la hollande, comme certains le laissent entendre sur le forum?
> Autre question : est-ce que tnt convient d'un rdv pour etre sur de trouver qq1 a domicile?
> Merci d'avance pour vos reponses...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

cube0021 a dit:
			
		

> Bon une question subsidiaire : est-ce que TNT Suisse livre le samedi ?? Sinon j'ai peur de passer un week end entier à attendre... trop dur



Non, TNT ne livre pas le samedi.


----------



## Garulfo (29 Avril 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Ben tout pareil que toi avec les mêmes délais à priori... tu crois que si on se met à prier à 2, on aura plus de chances !!???



Bah ça coûte rien d'essayer et ça fera passer le temps plus vite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu l'as commandé le 28/04 aussi ?


----------



## Zède (29 Avril 2004)

ouais hier... Et je suis déjà impatient !!!


----------



## TheSwitcher (29 Avril 2004)

Dans la série "Attente intolérable" :

je me fais ramener mon PB 12" par un ami canadien (offre éducation =&gt; 1350 !) qui quitte le canada le 3.
Commandé le 24... peu d'espoir qu'il arrive à temps (estimated shipping : 30 avril).
depuis 2 jours c'est l'euphorie : il a été expédié le 27 (!) et j'ai pu suivre tout son parcours sur le site de Fedex : Taiwan, Anchorage, Memphis, Winnipeg, Mississauga, Mirabel (Montréal), Québec...et depuis 2 heures :
"On FedEx vehicle for delivery"

Autant dire qu'il a du être livré maintenant !
Seul problème, mon ami n'arrive pas directement en France, il faut que j'attende le 10 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il va falloir être humble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi qu'il en soit, chapeau apple : commande le 24 au soir, livraison le 29 à midi.
(certes, ce n'était pas un BTO)

p.


----------



## arnaudt (29 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, TNT ne livre pas le samedi.



surtout un premier mai


bon sinon je comprends plus rien
1° maintenant j'ai deux trackin number
un en 8011xxxx
l'autre en 2265xxx

2° c'est marqué que
The following items signed for by: CMR 60xxxx49

le gars qui l'a reçu/signé : mais où ? à Eindhoven ?

3°sur la page http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ c'est marqué

29 apr 04
90 75
truck arrived at final destination
Apple, Taiwan
 

???


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

le numéro en 8011 correspond à la référence de ta commande et celui en 2265 à l'expédition selon la nomenclature TNT



			
				arnaudt a dit:
			
		

> bon sinon je comprends plus rien
> 1° maintenant j'ai deux trackin number
> un en 8011xxxx
> l'autre en 2265xxx


----------



## arnaudt (29 Avril 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> le numéro en 8011 correspond à la référence de ta commande et celui en 2265 à l'expédition selon la nomenclature TNT



génial
grâce à toi et à cette page http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracking.do
je sais que :
20:26 
Arnhem Hub 
Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

bon signe pour que je reçoive demain ça ... )


----------



## arnaudt (30 Avril 2004)

09:24 Lille Out For Delivery 

09:24 Lille Out For Delivery 

09:24 Lille Out For Delivery


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

content pour toi, je ne désespère pas...


----------



## arnaudt (30 Avril 2004)

arnaudt a dit:
			
		

> 09:24 Lille Out For Delivery



it's mine, oh yes, it's mine ....

carton nickel : allez, je déballe ...


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

J'espère qu'on va avoir tes impressions et de jolies photos dans un autre post


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

t'as de la chance sur ce coup de vivre si près des Pays-Bas, c'est un peu plus loin Cannes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez tes réactions !



			
				arnaudt a dit:
			
		

> it's mine, oh yes, it's mine ....
> 
> carton nickel : allez, je déballe ...


----------



## MadMax (30 Avril 2004)

Désolé PilotF....


Le mien est arrivé également...

Je ne l'ai pas encore vu car il m'attend à la maison bien sagement... Je crois que je vais quitter le bureau avant 19:00.... Même avant 18:00... Allez avant 17:00...


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

le pire c'est que j'suis encore en vacances, j'avais tout mon temps pour les recevoir les gentils messieurs de TNT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez ne perdons pas espoir, la journée n'est pas terminée !



			
				madmax a dit:
			
		

> Désolé PilotF....
> 
> 
> Le mien est arrivé également...
> ...


----------



## arnaudt (30 Avril 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'on va avoir tes impressions et de jolies photos dans un autre post



les photos sont faites
là je suis en pleine install

la première fois ça a foiré
je parle de mon clonage via Utilitaire Disque
faut dire que j'avais pas effacé le disque destination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



là je suis en train de refaire
apparemment ça a marché
Util Disque veut pas (peut pas) réparer les autorisations, donc faut booter depuis le DVD pour le faire

apparemment de toute façon ça booote pas avec l'ancien OS
faut faire archive et install dessus


bon j'ai fait un peu joujou avec ce matin
mes premières impressions :
il est beau, mais ça on le savait déjà 
l'écran est bizarre ... ni mieux ni moins bien... bizarre, dans les ton bleus
c'est surtout le son qui m'impressionne  : franchement mieux que sur l'iBook

ultra silencieux (comme l'iBook)
chauffe plutôt moins que mon iBook 600
par contre on sent vachement le DD vibrer sous la paume gauche

voilà mes impressions à chaud


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

ouin 

m'enfin il n'est certainement plus très loin !


----------



## Kaledan (30 Avril 2004)

Rognetedieu ! Le mien est parti le 29. Toh ! Je suis pas prêt de le recevoir !  Mon premier Mac ! Déjà que je ne suis pas patient, alors là ... 

Espérons que l'attente vaudra le coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cube0021 (30 Avril 2004)

Bon je vous fais le suivi détaillé de ma livraison qui ne devrait plus tarder éspérons le :

30 Apr 2004 Zurich    Consignment Received At Transit Point 
30 Apr 2004 Zurich    Import Received 
30 Apr 2004 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
29 Apr 2004 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 
29 Apr 2004 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 

28 apr 04 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 	
27 apr 04 departed direct              KN Luxemburg 	 
27 apr 04 arrived at EDC 	       KN Luxemburg 	 
23 apr 04 departed from product sourceKuehne &amp; NagelShanghai 
23 apr 04 boxes scanned 	     Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai 
23 apr 04 Data received from supplier  Apple Shanghai 	 


Ca fait du chemin quand même...
Sinon pour la pochette quelqu'un aurait-il une bonne adresse web (quelque chose d'original et pas trop cher??)
Et puis je cherche aussi un de ces gadgets qui sert à isoler le clavier de l'écran (chamoisine)... si quelqu'un a de bonnes adresses web... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci


----------



## MadMax (1 Mai 2004)

Ayez

Gotcha!

Vraiment plus rapide, c'est une bombe. Je suis pas habitué au clavier français (j'avais un US). Très content. Ca prend un tps de dingue de transférer 25g de musique, les applis, les préfs, les Applications support etc... J'ai tout fait àla main pour être sûr. Il est plus lourd que mon TiBook. De look, il fait carrément plus costaud. Je sais pas si je vais pouvoir me séparer de l'ancien... Ils ont laissé OS9. Comment je le vire???

Les photos, c'est pas la peine, il y a déjà plein de fous furieux qui les ont postées. Je me sens rassasié repus, relax, dispo, frais, tranquille, heureux quoi.

Il faut que j'installe un jeu pour tester la carte 128MB...

A demain... Je pars faire la fête (y pas que le cul ds la vie, y a aussi le sexe...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L réception Airport est pas franchement mieux... Tiens?


----------



## iGReG (1 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous et content de voir que certains ont déjà reçu leur nouveaux PowerBooks.

Moi j'ai commandé le miens le 22 avril, un 15" en BTO (ajout du disque 5400, de la carte ATI 128 Mo, remplacements des 2x256 Mo de RAM (par 1x512) et du SuperDrive par un combo). Autre particularité : j'ai payé via un virement bancaire qui a bien été débité (le 24).

Le problème est que cela fait 5 jours que le status est bloqué sur 'Open'. A lire vos témoignages c'est la dernière étape avant l'assemblage, et je commence à me demander si c'est normal que ce soit aussi long La date estimée d'envoi est toujours indiquée comme étant le 28 avril, alors que nous sommes maintenant le 30 passé. J'espère qu'ils n'ont pas de problèmes de stock !

Autre truc, il me semble que sur cette même page 'Order Status', la méthode d'expédition ait changé : elle indique maintenant 'Merge In Transit' alors qu'auparavant il était indiqué 'IEC Express'. Je n'en comprend pas bien la signification

Je deviens dingue à force de consulter la page Order Status d'Apple 15 fois par jour, en espérant que ma commande passe en 'Shipped' et que je puisse faire joujou comme vous avec le tracking !!!


----------



## MadMax (1 Mai 2004)

J'ai testé un jeu: MOH (c'est le seul que j'ai...)

Toutes les possibilités à fond en 1156x? et ça marche très très très bien. Je ne suis pas un dingue de jeux mais je suis content de voir que ça pulse.

voilà.

Il est très chaud mais le ventilo fait pas de bruit ou ne s'est pas mis en marche.


----------



## Kaledan (1 Mai 2004)

iGReG a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous et content de voir que certains ont déjà reçu leur nouveaux PowerBooks.
> 
> Moi j'ai commandé le miens le 22 avril, un 15" en BTO (ajout du disque 5400, de la carte ATI 128 Mo, remplacements des 2x256 Mo de RAM (par 1x512) et du SuperDrive par un combo). Autre particularité : j'ai payé via un virement bancaire qui a bien été débité (le 24).
> 
> ...




Oui c'est normal, le mien est aussi resté en "open" pendant un long moment, c'est un 17" BTO aussi, et il est parti un jour après la date fixée, soit le 29. Je devrais le recevoir vers le 5 Mai. Ne désespère pas, il va arriver mais il y a énormément de commande alors cela traîne un peu.


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Mai 2004)

Kaledan a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est normal, le mien est aussi resté en "open" pendant un long moment, c'est un 17" BTO aussi, et il est parti un jour après la date fixée, soit le 29. Je devrais le recevoir vers le 5 Mai. Ne désespère pas, il va arriver mais il y a énormément de commande alors cela traîne un peu.



Au rythme d'apple, tu devrais attendre plus de 1 semaine.....


----------



## arnaudt (1 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'on va avoir tes impressions et de jolies photos dans un autre post



http://monibook.free.fr/alu12/


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

arnaudt a dit:
			
		

> http://monibook.free.fr/alu12/



Bouh... c'est les mêmes photos que moi.


----------



## PilotF (1 Mai 2004)

nan lui il a un clavier normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bouh... c'est les mêmes photos que moi.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> nan lui il a un clavier normal



Petit rappel, à part la France et la Belgique, qui utilise l'AZERTY?...


----------



## arnaudt (1 Mai 2004)

que penses tu de ton écran ?

j'ai depuis hier UNE grosse déception : l'écran, sa calibration
manque de clarté, de constrate, des couleurs passées, délavées, ternes, je
ne retrouve absolument pas les couleurs brillantes et la clarté de l'écran
de l'iBook
(ça se voit tout de suite ne serait-ce qu'au fond d'écran)

j'ai beau avoir testé maints étalonnages différents, je n'y arrive pas :
soit je pars dans le fluo (gris-bleu), soit dans le franchement bleuté,
soit dans le sombre, mais je n'ai jamais de couleurs vives et bien
contrastées
(à mille lieues de l'iBook)


est-il possible (question que me souffle un camarade) que ce soit justement
dû au clonage depuis l'iBook ?

franchement je comprends pas
je teste tout
Gamma Control
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11545
Gamma Work
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12229

et je n'aboutis à rien : délavé, couleurs lavasses, manque de contraste ...
c'est surtout le manque de couleurs qui m'épate, c'est violacé, assez laid

ou le plus complet SuperCal
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12756

c'est celui qui me rapproche le plus des couleurs de l'iBook
c'est déjà ça

mais ça manque encore de piqué

(je recommande le soft)


----------



## PilotF (1 Mai 2004)

comme si la majorité avait toujours raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel, à part la France et la Belgique, qui utilise l'AZERTY?...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> comme si la majorité avait toujours raison



_Think Different_ ils disaient?


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> comme si la majorité avait toujours raison



Peut-être la suisse ?


----------



## kisco (2 Mai 2004)

et hop !!

me revoilà!

g enfin fini d'installer mon airport chez moi! depuis vendredi que tout ça est arrivé... (tellement d'autres trucs a faire)

réaction : il est TOP !!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel, à part la France et la Belgique, qui utilise l'AZERTY?...



au luxembourg


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2004)

question simple : sur les nouveaux 12/15/17 " c'est quoi les 2 premiers caractère du numéro de série ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> question simple : sur les nouveaux 12/15/17 " c'est quoi les 2 premiers caractère du numéro de série ?



UV pourquoi?


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> UV pourquoi?



il me manque les 15" et 17"


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2004)

Bientôt une mise à jour de ce sujet ?


----------



## PilotF (4 Mai 2004)

ça y est il est ENFIN arrivé chez moi, zlot jsuis encore au bureau pour quelques heures... enfin... en principe


----------



## papibob (4 Mai 2004)

ouf! le voici ce 15" le cheminement a été long de Shanghai et Luxembourg
commande sur Apple Store le 21 avril.
maintenant au boulot pour faire deux partitions 

04 mai 2004 07:41 Bordeaux Out For Delivery 
03 mai 2004 08:53 Bordeaux Onforwarded For Delivery 
03 mai 2004 06:53 Bordeaux Onforwarded For Delivery 
03 mai 2004 06:21 Bordeaux Import Received 
30 avr. 2004 07:21 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At TransitPoint 
30 avr. 2004 06:00 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At TransitPoint 
30 avr. 2004 05:02 Garonor Road Hub Import Received 
30 avr. 2004 03:38 Garonor Road Hub Import Received 
29 avr. 2004 23:56 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
29 avr. 2004 20:37 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
29 avr. 2004 19:46 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
29 avr. 2004 19:46 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## PilotF (4 Mai 2004)

cet ordinateur est génial, mais il tient chaud aux genoux


----------



## kisco (4 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> cet ordinateur est génial, mais il tient chaud aux genoux



le "mais" c'est pour l'été, en hiver c'est "et en plus"


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> cet ordinateur est génial, mais il tient chaud aux genoux


Mais faut pas metre un short.....


----------



## MadMax (5 Mai 2004)

Cool PilotF. On commeçait à s'inquiéter pour toi... Le 15" est chaud aussi... Ils sont vraiment cools ces nouveaux PB. Mon TiBook fait vieux et triste.


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Mai 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> Cool PilotF. On commeçait à s'inquiéter pour toi... Le 15" est chaud aussi... Ils sont vraiment cools ces nouveaux PB. Mon TiBook fait vieux et triste.



Moi je trouve ton TI867 bien plus joli que les alu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je parle là uniquement d'esthétisme et non pas de puissance....


----------



## PilotF (5 Mai 2004)

merci !
Il a été bloqué pendant un moment aux Pays-Bas à cause de la non-dispo de l'imprimante HP remboursée (elle a du succès !). Enfin maintenant tout va mieux !

Je dois juste me réhabituer à OS X, ayant délaissé le Mac durant un moment...



			
				madmax a dit:
			
		

> Cool PilotF. On commeçait à s'inquiéter pour toi... Le 15" est chaud aussi... Ils sont vraiment cools ces nouveaux PB. Mon TiBook fait vieux et triste.


----------



## MadMax (5 Mai 2004)

Au début aussi je préfèrais le Ti. Il est surtout plus fin. Mais à l'utilisation et après quelques jours, je préfère désormais l'Alu. C'est un peu comme quand la Golf précédente est sortie, au début je préférais l'ancienne, maintenant la nouvelle. Avec ma copine c'est pareil...

Faut dire que mon Ti est un tout petit peu éraflé. J'ai pas de bagnole. Mon ex était un peu éraflée aussi.


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> Au début aussi je préfèrais le Ti. Il est surtout plus fin. Mais à l'utilisation et après quelques jours, je préfère désormais l'Alu. C'est un peu comme quand la Golf précédente est sortie, au début je préférais l'ancienne, maintenant la nouvelle. Avec ma copine c'est pareil...
> 
> Faut dire que mon Ti est un tout petit peu éraflé. J'ai pas de bagnole. Mon ex était un peu éraflée aussi.



J'aurais pu l'écrire celle-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je comprends mieux les réactions épidermiques que je suscite parfois, j'ai failli me faire avoir avec ton post


----------



## Zède (6 Mai 2004)

mon 15" vient de passer en "shipped" donc a priori, on peut prévoir une arrivée dans le courant de la semaine prochaine... vite, vite, vite !!!!


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

Tu penseras aux photos, hein !


----------



## Garulfo (6 Mai 2004)

Et bien moi il vient de passer en "cancelled"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















C'est quoi ce cirque ???


----------



## PilotF (6 Mai 2004)

ça c'est mauvais signe, contacte l'Apple Store, ton paiement a peut-être été annulé



			
				Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi il vient de passer en "cancelled"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

Dépassement du plafond de ta CB ?


----------



## Garulfo (6 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Dépassement du plafond de ta CB ?



Je viens de téléphoner à l'AppleStore et c'est ma banque qui n'a pas accepté le paiement ! Alors que je les avais prévenus de cet achat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat, je suis obligé de repasser la commande avec tout ce que cela implique et notamment les délais de livraisons repoussés alors que j'avais passé ma commande le 28/04/04.
J'ai déjà engueulé le gars qui m'a répondu. Apple aurait pu m'informer de cette situation avant d'annuler !
Et cette après-midi je pourris ma banque et je profite pour en changer ! Faut pas déconner non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Zède (6 Mai 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> mon 15" vient de passer en "shipped" donc a priori, on peut prévoir une arrivée dans le courant de la semaine prochaine... vite, vite, vite !!!!



en fait il est non seulement parti mais arrivé aux pays bas !!!!! je viens d'avoir le tracking number !!!!!!! de la balle !!!!
vous enverrai les photos !


----------



## PilotF (6 Mai 2004)

c'est la partie la plus longue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le mien était coincé là-bas, j'ai téléphoné à l'apple store pour râler un peu, résultat je l'ai reçu le lendemain.



			
				Zède a dit:
			
		

> en fait il est non seulement parti mais arrivé aux pays bas !!!!! je viens d'avoir le tracking number !!!!!!! de la balle !!!!
> vous enverrai les photos !


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà engueulé le gars qui m'a répondu. Apple aurait pu m'informer de cette situation avant d'annuler !
> Et cette après-midi je pourris ma banque et je profite pour en changer ! Faut pas déconner non plus.


Je sais que ça n'est pas agréable mais il faut relativiser : c'est bien pire lorsque l'on découvre un débit abusif. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez ! Bon courage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est souvent l'attente fiévreuse de la machine qui est le meilleur moment


----------



## Macfi (6 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai commandé mon petit 15" avec clavier retro eclairé le 28 Avril, ils ont fini de le fabriqué mardi, et depuis il est toujours à Shangai, ça commence à faire vraiment tres long meme si je sais qu'une fois que je l'aurais j'oublierais cette longue attent.


----------



## Macfi (6 Mai 2004)

erreur c'est le 22 avril que je commandé
ça fait donc 2 semaines


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

Macfi a dit:
			
		

> erreur c'est le 22 avril que je commandé


Ok. Parce que le 28 avril, je me disais qu'il n'y avait pas à se plaindre pour le moment.


----------



## Garulfo (6 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ça n'est pas agréable mais il faut relativiser : c'est bien pire lorsque l'on découvre un débit abusif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais quand tu rencontres ta conseillère une semaine avant l'achat et qu'elle te dit pas de souci, vous pouvez commander sur internet pour 3000 euros, y'a rien à faire ! Elle m'a pris pour un jambon et j'apprècie pas ! J'ai rendez-vous mardi et bien elle va passer un sale quart d'heure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis je trouve que Apple abuse aussi, j'ai même pas eu un mail me disant que ma commande était annulée ! Et j'avais un bon de réduction de 50 euros qui est perdu pour la France ! 

Bref je suis plus qu'enervé contre Apple et ma banque ! Mes vacances approchent et je n'aurais pas mon PB15" et ça me fout en rogne ! De plus j'ai vendu mon iMac et j'attendais d'avoir mon PB pour faire la transaction.

Résultat, j'en n'ai plus envie de ce PB 15" !

@+


----------



## Mulder (6 Mai 2004)

Je te comprends. Ça me ferait "criser" aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je voulais juste te remonter un peu le moral.


----------



## Garulfo (6 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprends. Ça me ferait "criser" aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bien je l'avais pris comme ceci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il fallait que je vide mon sac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais quand tu rencontres ta conseillère une semaine avant l'achat et qu'elle te dit pas de souci, vous pouvez commander sur internet pour 3000 euros, y'a rien à faire ! Elle m'a pris pour un jambon et j'apprècie pas ! J'ai rendez-vous mardi et bien elle va passer un sale quart d'heure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calme toi un peu


----------



## Garulfo (7 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Calme toi un peu



Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une nuit de repos après avoir envoyé un p'tit mail de réclamation à Apple et voilà tout est réglé ce matin. J'ai repassé ma commande avec les 50 euros de réduction et en plus j'ai eu à nouveau 25 euros de réduction.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon les délais, c'est la galère mais tant pis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ et désolé pour mon emportement.


----------



## Amophis (7 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Voilà qui est sage comme décision


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est sage comme décision



oui tout est bien qui finit bien ....


----------



## juliensorel (7 Mai 2004)

Hé hé, le mien est parti hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 PBG4/1.5/512/80G/COMBO/AP/OS-F/F

  Shipment Picked Up
 (CNSHA02)
 07 May 2004 03:32

Le problème, c'est l'attente, avec un jour férié en plus. Vous en pensez quoi : mercredi ?


----------



## backlash (9 Mai 2004)

<font color="#301F98">Je viens de switcher pour un PowerBook G4 15.2 1.33GHz (commandé le 04/05/2004, expédié le 09/05/2004).

Je n'ai pour le moment encore aucune autre information. Le PowerBook doit être encore bloqué (WE+jour ferié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je prendrai des photos de mon nouveau jouet dès qu'il arrivera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## Zède (9 Mai 2004)

ahhhh ça m'énerve, quand je vais sur le site de TNT, je choisis TNT express, je rentre mon tracking number et il me met à chaque fois "not found"... 
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Garulfo (9 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#301F98">Je viens de switcher pour un PowerBook G4 15.2 1.33GHz (commandé le 04/05/2004, expédié le 09/05/2004).
> 
> Je n'ai pour le moment encore aucune autre information. Le PowerBook doit être encore bloqué (WE+jour ferié
> 
> ...



Quelle chance tu as ! Dès que tu prends une option, le délai est rallongé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sans parler de la banque qui refuse le paiement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, c'est un bon switch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## papibob (9 Mai 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh ça m'énerve, quand je vais sur le site de TNT, je choisis TNT express, je rentre mon tracking number et il me met à chaque fois "not found"...
> Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


avant d'aller sur TNT il faut regarder : http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
il sera présent sur TNT (international) après l'arrivée en Europe !


----------



## backlash (10 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chance tu as ! Dès que tu prends une option, le délai est rallongé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben c'est pas encore terminé. J'ai pris l'option clavier avec rétro-éclairage et je l'attends toujours ! J'ai bien l'info "shipped" mais depuis aucun mouvement... Pourquoi la livraison est aussi lente sur Mac? Je viens de lire un msg sur le forum à propos du service après-vente, il y a vraiment de quoi s'inquiéter.


----------



## Garulfo (10 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas encore terminé. J'ai pris l'option clavier avec rétro-éclairage et je l'attends toujours ! J'ai bien l'info "shipped" mais depuis aucun mouvement... Pourquoi la livraison est aussi lente sur Mac? Je viens de lire un msg sur le forum à propos du service après-vente, il y a vraiment de quoi s'inquiéter.


C'est clair  que c'est super long la livraison chez Apple, surtout quand c'est du nouveau matériel. Y'a une demande folle et Apple ne prévoit jamais de stock suffisant ! En fait bien souvent la firme annonce un produit qui n'est réellement dispo que 2 mois après. Etrange politique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Mondana (10 Mai 2004)

Bravo, moi auussi je l ai commande le 04.05.04 et pour l instant : R I E N 

Je viens d avoir le store et ils sont pas trop presses...
Cela dit j ai bien ete debite de mon compte vendredi dernier.

Sinon il "parait" que le processeur n est pas toujours un 7447A ça vous dit quelque chose ?

Au fait combien de temps eu tout pour recevoir son portable ?

@+


----------



## Onra (10 Mai 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Sinon il "parait" que le processeur n est pas toujours un 7447A ça vous dit quelque chose ?



Tu devrais un peu mieux suivre ton  sujet


----------



## Lain (10 Mai 2004)

j'ai commandé un pb 15" 1.5ghz 128vram et clavier retroeclairé et DD 5400t/mn,  il a mis 14 jours pour arriver de shangai jusqu'à chez moi

ce qui est tout à fait raisonnable pour une gamme annoncé juste la veille.

apple a eu bien des démarrages ratés mais PAS TOUT LE TEMPS!!!!


----------



## Macfi (10 Mai 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai commandé un 15" 1.33 avec clavier retro-éclairé, comme je l'ai dit precedemment.
Je l'ai commandé le 22 Avril et je n'ai toujours rien recu...
Mon ordi est arrivé en europe, je pense que je l'aurais mercredi.


----------



## Onra (10 Mai 2004)

Comment sais-tu qu'il est arrivé en Europe ?
Parce que moi le mien, j'arrive pas à voir ou il est... la page de TNT/Apple reste désespérement muette avec la seule indication "shipped" depuis une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le tracking number n'est pas valable sur le site de TNT


----------



## Macfi (10 Mai 2004)

grace à cette adresse : http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ (donné dejà 2 fois sur ce topic)
voilà ce que j'ai comme info :

10 may 04
90 75
truck arrived at final destination
Apple Shanghai

07 may 04
30 10
departed direct
KN Luxemburg

04 may 04
30 60
departed from product source
Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai
 
04 may 04
05 00
boxes scanned
Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai

04 may 04
00 05
Data received from supplier
Apple Shanghai

Je suppose que le final destination c'est l'europe, je n'ai rien non plus sur le site de TNT


----------



## Onra (10 Mai 2004)

Merci pour le lien, même s'il était plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon apparement il est arrivé et TNT a du passer pour la livraison aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui est bizarre c'est que le numéro de tracking disponible sur le site de suivi d'Apple était trop long alors je n'ai pris que les dix premiers chiffres et ça a marché !

Enfin bref, la suite des avantures bientôt


----------



## powerbook867 (10 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien, même s'il était plus haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous devriez l'avoir sous les 8 jours !


----------



## backlash (10 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien, même s'il était plus haut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<font color="#301F98">Merci pour l'info. Je confirme, les dix premiers chiffres du tracking passent : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source Apple Shanghai 
07 may 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai  
07 may 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

Apparemment ils se sont endormis sur les paquets. Ils nesont vraiment pas pressés...</font>


----------



## olidev (11 Mai 2004)

Mon AluBook 15" arrive aujourd'hui ... YES


----------



## thomasbardin (11 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#301F98">Merci pour l'info. Je confirme, les dix premiers chiffres du tracking passent :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les dix premiers chiffres du tracking passent sur quel site ???? tnt ???

Moi j'en suis la :

10 may 04 30 10 departed direct Apple, Taiwan    
07 may 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple, Taiwan   
07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source KN Taipei   
07 may 04 05 00 boxes scanned KN Taipei 

Un pronostic pour la date d'arrivée de mon Alu12 ???


----------



## powerbook867 (11 Mai 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Mon AluBook 15" arrive aujourd'hui ... YES



T'en es vraiment sûr ?


----------



## Macfi (11 Mai 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Mon AluBook 15" arrive aujourd'hui ... YES



Le mien c'est normalement pour demain ou aprés demain


----------



## Macfi (11 Mai 2004)

mon code marche enfin sur le site de TNT
Pick up date
11 May 2004 

Destination
Paris

à votre avis c'est pour demain ou après demain?
J'EN PEUT PLUS D'ATTENDRE


----------



## olidev (11 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> T'en es vraiment sûr ?



Oui, je l'ai ... il est bôôôô


----------



## chagregel (11 Mai 2004)

1/  Photo ici


----------



## Kaneda (11 Mai 2004)

iBook 14" 1,2 Ghz SuperDrive  Commandé à l'applecenter de grenoble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Devrait arriver dans une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prochain achats : souris, House Tucano Second Skin, 512 de Ram chez Crucial surement


----------



## vincmyl (11 Mai 2004)

C'est sur qu'il est beau..c'est une belle machine


----------



## backlash (11 Mai 2004)

Bon ben je sais pas à quoi ça correspond dans le déroulement du processus de livraison mais je viens de voir du nouveau... mon Powerbook est maintenant à l'EDC, toujours à Changai. Par contre Apple Store n'a pas oublier de me prélever les 2.100 .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11 may 04 40 60 arrived at EDC Apple Shanghai    
07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
07 may 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
07 may 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

Combien de temps encore devrais-je attendre?


----------



## Atlantique (11 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> mon Powerbook est maintenant à l'EDC, toujours à Changai. :
> 
> 11 may 04 40 60 arrived at EDC Apple Shanghai
> 07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai
> ...



Non. Relis les post précédents. EDC Apple Shangaï signifie qu'il est arrivé au luxembourg. Bienvenue au club. Même position pour moi depuis ce matin.


----------



## backlash (12 Mai 2004)

Atlantique a dit:
			
		

> Non. Relis les post précédents. EDC Apple Shangaï signifie qu'il est arrivé au luxembourg. Bienvenue au club. Même position pour moi depuis ce matin.



Tu penses qu'il arrivera chez moi d'ici vendredi ? Je suis impatient comme un gamin.


----------



## Jerome_Vde (12 Mai 2004)

Bonjour a tous

Je vois que je suis pas le seul a attendre impatiement son lulu . 

Voila ou moi j'en suis :

11 may 04 40 60 arrived at EDC Apple Shanghai    
07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
07 may 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
07 may 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

Il est donc avec le tien backlach.Moi j'ai depassé le stade du gamin impatient, j'en suis au cliqueur frenetique sur Track du site www.apecode.com

Il parait que la prochaine etape est departed direct 
puis Truck arrived at destination puis TNT.

Par experience TNT c'est super rapide. K&amp;N par contre c'est une vrai tortue !! Plus rien ne bouge depuis hier 14:46 heure a laquelle le statut de la page a ete modifié. (Sur Apple store il dise 7:45 GMT) je sais pas ce qu'ils ont fume en programmant leur site de tracking mais pour moi GMT ca veut dire +2 donc 9:45. Enfin je deviens completement gaga , j'ai cassé mon titi il y a 2 semaines et sans portable la vie est vraiment dure! lol


----------



## Macfi (12 Mai 2004)

Recu!!!!!!!!!!
ce matin à 11h.
Il est tres beau mais il est moins puissant en wifi que le powerbook 12...


----------



## thomasbardin (12 Mai 2004)

AYE !!!!!

Mon premier mac est arrivé ce matin ! Obligé de revenir chez moi ce midi pour accueillir la bete !

C vraiment chouette un alu 12" !

Pour info :
- Commandé 4/05 par téléphone (je vous le conseille, j'ai réussi à négocier 70  de reduction dur le DD 80Go@5400tr/min...)
- Virement et commande confirmés le 7/05
- Livré le 12/05 à 9h30

La classe quoi.


----------



## Mondana (12 Mai 2004)

Alors donnez davantage de precisions...
L install, airport (moins bon ?) les cd livres, qui est venu vous le livrer etc etc pensez a nous !!!


----------



## Kaneda (12 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai ça , on attends un post dans Switch pour ceux qui reçoivent un mac depuis la première fois et sinon bah des impressions, constatations, bonheurs, malheurs, photo peut etre aussi etc ....de quoi nous faire patienter un peu


----------



## Macfi (12 Mai 2004)

Bon, je l'ai recu par TNT.
Le saut de vitesse est à mes yeux pas enorme par rapport à un powerbook 12 à 867, je pense que ça sera mieux avec de la ram en plus, 256 c'est vraiment leger.
L'ordi est livré avec 2 DVD, mais seul le premier sert à qq chose, je ne sais pas encore à quoi sert le 2°, quand je le met dans l'ordi je ne vois que des PDF.
L'ordi est vraiment magnifique.
Les touches s'allument mais ce n'est pas tres lumineux.
Pour l'airport, je suis assez decu, là ou mon powerbook 12 a 2 traits, le 15 ne vois aucun reseaux, c'est assez desagreable.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mai 2004)

thomasbardin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi à négocier 70  de reduction dur le DD 80Go


Où ça ?


----------



## thomasbardin (12 Mai 2004)

Sur l'apple store ! (0800046046)


----------



## Mulder (12 Mai 2004)

thomasbardin a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'apple store ! (0800046046)


Habençaalors ! Je pensais pas que c'était possible. Bon ben j'vais essayé.


----------



## Mondana (12 Mai 2004)

Salut,

Sinon l'autre alternative (ça fait 2 ok ?):

   Utiliser sa carte d'étudiant ou de prof.(meme si...)

   Souscrire à l' ADC pour bénéficier de max. -20% (+ou-)

Voili, voilou

De toutes façons Apple = The B E S T !

@+


----------



## Mulder (12 Mai 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Utiliser sa carte d'étudiant ou de prof.(meme si...)Souscrire à l' ADC pour bénéficier de max. -20% (+ou-)


Mais je ne suis plus ni étudiant ni prof...


----------



## Mondana (12 Mai 2004)

Bon, 

mes trois petits points après "prof" ... ça te dis rien ?

En clair connais-tu quelqu un autour de toi qui est étudiant ou prof.?

cqfd.
@+


----------



## backlash (12 Mai 2004)

thomasbardin a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> - Commandé 4/05 par téléphone (je vous le conseille, j'ai réussi à négocier 70  de reduction dur le DD [Courriel]80Go@5400tr/min...)[/Courriel]
> - Virement et commande confirmés le 7/05
> - Livré le 12/05 à 9h30



Wow, je l'ai commandé le même jour que toi... il ne devrait vraiment donc plus tarder. 

J'ai encore ma carte d'étudiant donc j'ai pas eu besoin de négocier. Et puis avec cette imprimante offerte, c'est vraiment noël avant l'heure !


----------



## Apca (12 Mai 2004)

On sait avoir des réduction avec la carte étudiant ?


----------



## backlash (12 Mai 2004)

Ben, dans la partie dédiée aux étudiants, il y a une réduction d'office.

PW 15" Combo chez Apple Store

Prix normal : 2.151,60 
Prix étudiant: 1.979,38 

+ l'offre du moment, le remboursement de la fameuse imprimante HP à 99 .

Total des courses : 172,22  + 99  = 271,22  (1.779,09 Fr.) d'économie!


----------



## thomasbardin (13 Mai 2004)

Le truc c que j'ai bénéficié de la reduc étudiant (8%) et de la remise de 70 ...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (13 Mai 2004)

Mon Alu 1,5GHz est arrivé aujourd'hui
Ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
Je ne trouve pas Ilife par contre vous pourriez éclairer ma lanterne ?

Merci à vous


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

Sur le DVD d'install, dans les package


----------



## ToMacLaumax (13 Mai 2004)

j'ai fait une instal avec deux partitions, une pour l'os et l'autre pour les fichiers

je lance à tout hasard la mise à jour et j'en ai pleins à faire du genre les mises à jour
sécurité et d'autre pourtant j'ai comme build 7G43 ?


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

La 10,4 va pas trop tarder je crois, enfin a voir...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (13 Mai 2004)

merci


----------



## lemacbacon (14 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous !!
J 'ateends moi aussi mon PWB 15" 1,5 GHz, 80 Go ( 5400 tr/min ), ATI 9700 128 Mo ...
Ca fait très exactement 3 semaines que je l'ai commandé chez mon revendeur Apple préféré ( il faut les faire travailler les pauvres ... ) et là je viens de l'appeler, il me demande d'attendre encore 2 semaines ... AAAAAAAAAAHHHHH j'en peux plus moi !
Jvous fait un package de foto dès que je l'ai mouarfff. Mais vous l'aurais tous avant moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c vraiment trop injuste !
A bientot
Moi


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2004)

lemacbacon a dit:
			
		

> ( il faut les faire travailler les pauvres ... )



T'es du genre généreux toi nan ?


----------



## Zède (14 Mai 2004)

et bien ça y est, mon powerbook vient d'arriver... Le temps de récupérer quelques données de l'ancien, d'installer un bon nombre d'applis et il est opérationnel !

C'est un vrai régal... L'ordinateur est tout simplement fabuleux. Il est excessivement silencieux (même quand le ventilateur se met en marche)... En venant d'un ibook, je vois clairement la différence de qualité entre les 2 gammes... C'est vraiment très impressionnant... 
Quant à la vitesse, là ... Que dire sinon qu'il faut arriver à le suivre le bougre !!!


----------



## Mulder (14 Mai 2004)

Alors zou : changement de signature !


----------



## Mondana (14 Mai 2004)

Salut !

 1 Zède, peux-tu nous dire la date de ta commande, le timming, et la date de livraison chez toi de ton "précieux"?
J'ai commande le miens il u a 1 semaine et je ne tiens plus....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









@+


----------



## Zède (14 Mai 2004)

Alors, après changement de signature... 
J'ai commandé mon ordi le 28/04 par téléphone, il est parti de l'usine le 6/05, de Shangaï le 10/05, arrivé au Luxembourg le 11/05, pris en charge par TNT le 12/05 et reçu aujourd'hui à 10h45 !!!
Voilà, j'espère qu'il arrivera au plus vite pour toi, c'est vraiment une machine incroyable !!!


----------



## Mondana (14 Mai 2004)

Merci de ta réponse Zède


----------



## lemacbacon (14 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'es du genre généreux toi nan ?




looool

Bien sur !!!


----------



## backlash (14 Mai 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Alors, après changement de signature...
> J'ai commandé mon ordi le 28/04 par téléphone, il est parti de l'usine le 6/05, de Shangaï le 10/05, arrivé au Luxembourg le 11/05, pris en charge par TNT le 12/05 et reçu aujourd'hui à 10h45 !!!
> Voilà, j'espère qu'il arrivera au plus vite pour toi, c'est vraiment une machine incroyable !!!



Il arrive !! Je pense l'avoir lundi ou mardi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12 may 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai    
 11 may 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg   
 11 may 04 40 60 arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg   
 07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
 07 may 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai   
 07 may 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai


----------



## Atlantique (15 Mai 2004)

12 may 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 
11 may 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg 
11 may 04 40 60 arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 
07 may 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai 
07 may 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai 
07 may 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

Aujourd'hui 15 mai, ça y est je l'ai... Mais il fait trop beau je pars à la plage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tans pis je l'emmène se baigner


----------



## powerbook867 (15 Mai 2004)

Tu emmènes ta femmr ou l'alu ?


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

14 may 04 on hold; no flight/truck on this day / Apple Shanghai

Ca veut dire quoi ça ???


----------



## Mondana (17 Mai 2004)

Salut, 
moi c'est pareil ce matin a 11h j ai recu ce meme message ?

Je pense qu il faut comprendre qu il n y a pas eu d avion pour nous livrer ce vendredi ?

grr grr encore attendre...

On se tiens au courant (je l ai commandé le 10.05)
@+


----------



## dedal (17 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> 14 may 04 on hold; no flight/truck on this day / Apple Shanghai
> Ca veut dire quoi ça ???





			
				Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> moi c'est pareil ce matin a 11h j ai recu ce meme message ?
> Je pense qu il faut comprendre qu il n y a pas eu d avion pour nous livrer ce vendredi ?



Salut,
Vous avez reçu ce message de qui ? par mail, sur le suivi de Apple/Kuehne-Nagel ou celui de TNT Vos PB sont encore en Asie ou déjà au Luxembourg ?
J'ai un Alu 17 en commande, qui s'affiche comme "departed from product source / Apple Shanghai" le 14 (vendredi), mais j'ai pas de message "no flight/truck".


----------



## Mondana (17 Mai 2004)

Mes infos viennent de kuehne§nagel

"departure from prduct source" c'est que ton powerbook est sorti de l unite de fabrication et il attend qu 'un PUTA.. d avion le prenne pour te le livrer en passant par l'autre pays du fromage sans compter sur jeudi qui est ferie chez nous ...

Enfin ta commande est bien passee wait and see..


----------



## dedal (17 Mai 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Mes infos viennent de kuehne§nagel
> 
> "departure from prduct source" c'est que ton powerbook est sorti de l unite de fabrication et il attend qu 'un PUTA.. d avion le prenne pour te le livrer en passant par l'autre pays du fromage sans compter sur jeudi qui est ferie chez nous ...
> 
> Enfin ta commande est bien passee wait and see..



Tu veux dire qu'il a pas eu d'avion pour partir vendredi 14, comme pour le tien et celui de Garulfo ?


----------



## Mondana (17 Mai 2004)

oui


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

dedal a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Vous avez reçu ce message de qui ? par mail, sur le suivi de Apple/Kuehne-Nagel ou celui de TNT Vos PB sont encore en Asie ou déjà au Luxembourg ?
> J'ai un Alu 17 en commande, qui s'affiche comme "departed from product source / Apple Shanghai" le 14 (vendredi), mais j'ai pas de message "no flight/truck".



Salut,

je l'ai commandé le 7 mai par téléphone. J'ai eu l'info sur le suivi K&amp;N. Je pense que mon PB est encore en Asie. Voici le tracking :

14 may 04 on hold; no flight/truck on this day Apple Shanghai 
12 may 04 departed from product source Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai 
12 may 04 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai 
12 may 04 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

@+


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Mes infos viennent de kuehne§nagel
> 
> "departure from prduct source" c'est que ton powerbook est sorti de l unite de fabrication et il attend qu 'un PUTA.. d avion le prenne pour te le livrer en passant par l'autre pays du fromage sans compter sur jeudi qui est ferie chez nous ...
> 
> Enfin ta commande est bien passee wait and see..



PU---- d'avion, j'ai téléphoné au suivi de commande de l'AppleStore et bien il m'a dit qu'il devait arriver chez moi cette semaine. Mais tu as fichetrement raison, jeudi c'est férié ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ensuite je pars en vacances pour 8 jours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## dedal (17 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je l'ai commandé le 7 mai par téléphone. J'ai eu l'info sur le suivi K&amp;N. Je pense que mon PB est encore en Asie. Voici le tracking :
> 
> ...



C'est bizzare, j'ai pas le no flight/truck machin, j'ai seulement ça :

14 may 04 departed from product source Apple Shanghai
14 may 04 boxes scanned Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai
14 may 04 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

le "departed from product source" est noté par Apple Shanghai et non K&amp;N, mais je pense que c'est pareil


----------



## backlash (17 Mai 2004)

A quoi correspond sur le site tnt.com la ligne "Date ramassage"?

Date ramassage 17 mai 2004  
Destination Paris  
Date livraison   
Signataire   
Date Heure Lieu Statut 

Je viens de consulter tnt.com et j'ai obtenu ces infos. Pouvez-vous les traduire? Non seulement c'est super lent mais en plus il ne contacte pas le client avant la livraison. Il pourrait quand même faire un peu plus d'effort pour la livraison !


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> A quoi correspond sur le site tnt.com la ligne "Date ramassage"?
> 
> Date ramassage 17 mai 2004
> Destination Paris
> ...



Toujours pas arrivé le tien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bien c'est pas gagné pour le mien alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait and see...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Mondana (18 Mai 2004)

Reçu..........le message suivant:

17 may departed direct Apple Shanghai

Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG,LU,LU 17 May 2004 15:00

Je crois que cela avance   non ?


----------



## Kaneda (18 Mai 2004)

Franchement vous soulez avec vos posts de suivit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On s'en tappe et de toute façon ça ne fera pas avancer vos PB plus vites !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soyez au moins respectueux des gens qui n'ont aucun repert de date pour leur iBook ....comme moi à tout hazar


----------



## dedal (18 Mai 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Reçu..........le message suivant:
> 17 may departed direct Apple Shanghai
> Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG,LU,LU 17 May 2004 15:00
> Je crois que cela avance   non ?



Tu as eu l'info sur www.apecode.com/appletrack ?
J'ai rien, pourtant je pensais que nos machines étaient ensemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : Excuse nous Kaneda, mais ça aide à patienter, et puis ça pourrait rattraper une erreur d'aiguillage


----------



## Kaneda (18 Mai 2004)

dedal a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu l'info sur www.apecode.com/appletrack ?
> J'ai rien, pourtant je pensais que nos machines étaient ensemble
> 
> 
> ...



lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(y a pas de problème, je comprends, et mon post était plus du 2nd degrés qu'autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mondana (18 Mai 2004)

Salut dernier message :

18 may 04 91 00 delivered to third party Apple Shanghai 

C'est bon signe d'apres vous ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## dedal (18 Mai 2004)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Salut dernier message :
> 18 may 04 91 00 delivered to third party Apple Shanghai
> C'est bon signe d'apres vous ?
> 
> ...



Si j'ai un peu compris la procédure, je dirai qu'il a été refilé à TNT, donc arrivé en Europe. Il parait qu'ensuite c'est rapide, un jours ou deux, mais jeudi c'est ferié
Tu devrais en avoir confirmation si TNT reconnait ton numéro de tracking en cliquant sur le numéro 80XXXXXXXX depuis la page K&amp;N


----------



## backlash (18 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas arrivé le tien ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est là !!!!

Mon premier Mac est enfin chez moi !!!! Mac rocks, parole d'un switcher.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

Des titites photos ?


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Mai 2004)

ne soyez pas impatent ! on dirait des enfants gâtés qui attendent leur jouets pour Noël !


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

Ben c'est ça


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> Il est là !!!!
> 
> Mon premier Mac est enfin chez moi !!!! Mac rocks, parole d'un switcher.




et l'écran, il est comment


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> et l'écran, il est comment


Un 15", pourquoi ?


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

ça y est t sorti


----------



## backlash (18 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> et l'écran, il est comment



Ben c'est vraiment l'ordi de mes rêves... jetez un oeil sur ma petite photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Number=758076&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=186&amp;fpart=4&amp;vc=1#Post758076


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

C'est vraiment celui-là qu'il me faut....

Il est trop bo


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment celui-là qu'il me faut....
> 
> Il est trop bo



Pas aussi beau que les titaniums.... !


----------



## Mulder (19 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Pas aussi beau que les titaniums.... !


C'est malheureusement... vrai.


----------



## Amophis (19 Mai 2004)

J'men fous, je vais le chercher dans moins de 4 heures


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

Ca y est, mon premier message avec mon Mac.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'suis troooop heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il y a trop de choses qui me plaisent, même des détails (genre les poches de dvd en Tyveck....)

Par contre, j'ai 1 pixel mort au milieu de l'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, je pourrais le ramener à la Fnac mais il est presque invisible ( bon ok je suis maniaque, mais vu le prix de nos machines, y a de quoi l'être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Bon je met les photos sur mon ftp je crée un ptit thread "débalage de PowerBook"


----------



## chagregel (20 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Par contre, j'ai 1 pixel mort au milieu de l'écran
> 
> 
> ...



Profites en, la FNAC est faite pour ca


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

Ouais je téléphone demain et si ils me font un échange standart, je leur donne, sinon, je garde


----------



## chagregel (20 Mai 2004)

Pas besoins de téléphoner, tu te pointe a la Fnac avec ton carton et ta facture et ils te l'échange sur le champs (sous réserve de disponibilité).
Et ce, valable dans n'importe quelle FNAC. Tu as 15 jours


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

D'un autre coté, si le nouveau il a deux pixel.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un peu délicat non? On sait ce que l'on perd mais pas ce que l'on gagne....


----------



## chagregel (20 Mai 2004)

Oui mais comme tu as 15 Jours  *pour te faire rembourser*, tu peux écumer toutes les FNAC de France si ca t'amuse


----------



## newjack (21 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai 1 pixel mort au milieu de l'écran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arfff... Moi j'ai acheté sur le Store et j'ai trop peur que celà m'arrive


----------



## Mulder (21 Mai 2004)

Est-ce qu'il y a un sujet (avec éventuellement un sondage) sur ces problèmes de pixels défectueux ?


----------



## Amophis (21 Mai 2004)

Non il me semble qu'il n'y a rien ici. Mais la qualité des écrans des nouveaux 15" n'a rien à voir avec celle des précedentes générations.


Normalement, le problème d'écran sombre a disparu et pour les pixels, c'est aléatoire.


Perso, sur les 1 million et des poussières de pixel que comporte mon écran, il y en a un qui est plus sombre, donc je suis plus souvent en train de le chercher que de le voir du premier coup, ce qui me fait pencher pour garder le mac plutôt que de le rapporter (mais bon j'ai 15 jours pour le rapporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Donc pour l'instant plutôt super satisfait, sauf pour la lecture dvd où j'ai des problèmes d'affichage: comme si le temps de réponse de l'écran était si important que l'image se coupe en deux ou trois, mais bon je vais continuer à chercher c'est peut être une hisoitre de réglage


----------



## Kaneda (22 Mai 2004)

Pas de pixels morts non plus sur iBook 14" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




`

Par contre l'histoire du temps de réponse pour l'écran lors de lecture d'un dvd avec l image qui se coupe, j'ai pu le remarquer aussi à quelques rares occasions lors de tests effectués. 
C'est rare mais c'est arrivé


----------



## Mulder (22 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> sauf pour la lecture dvd où j'ai des problèmes d'affichage


Il faut dire que la lecture des DVD n'a jamais été le point fort des Mac.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

J'ai jamais eu le moindre problème moi en tout cas.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mai 2004)

Ne me dis pas que le lecteur fourni par Apple et le décodage software a toujours bien fonctionné.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

BAh si carrément


----------



## chagregel (22 Mai 2004)

Pareil mais j'ai 512 Mo.
Je m'en sert tout le temps sur un projecteur (3-4 fois par semaine)


----------



## Mulder (22 Mai 2004)

Je précise que je ne parle pas des config actuelles mais j'ai commencé à regarder des DVD sur un iMac DV 400 sous Mac OS 9... hé bien c'était pas la joie !


----------



## chagregel (22 Mai 2004)

Pardon pour la réponse, j'ai fait l'amalgame avec  ce thread








On continue la discussion sur les DVD la bas ?


----------



## newjack (25 Mai 2004)

Désolé de prendre le train en marche...

Ce message signifie que mon PowerBook est bientôt là ?

24 may 04-91 00-delivered to third party-Apple Shanghai
24 may 04-90 75-truck arrived at final destination-KN Luxemburg
21 may 04-30 10-departed direct-KN Luxemburg
18 may 04-00 05-Data received from supplier-Apple Shanghai
18 may 04-30 60-departed from product source-Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai
18 may 04-05 00-boxes scanned-Kuehne &amp; Nagel Shanghai

Merci


----------



## backlash (25 Mai 2004)

Ton merveilleux poowa est en Europe et il sera bientôt chez toi.


----------



## newjack (25 Mai 2004)

OK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 jour ? 2 jours ?

Pas évident d'avoir des infos...
Même auprès de TNT.
D'ailleurs j'ai oublié de leur demander s'il était possible de choisir un jour/heure de livraison pour éviter qu'ils se cassent les dents !


----------



## backlash (25 Mai 2004)

newjack a dit:
			
		

> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi, début de semaine prochaine maximum.

Tu peux très bien le recevoir vendredi... regarde de temps en temps les infos sur TNT. http://www.tnt.com/country/fr_fr.html


----------



## newjack (25 Mai 2004)

Te remercie backlash je viens juste d'obtenir le numéro TNT.
Après contact téléphonique avec eux, le colis part (normalement) ce soir par avion du luxembourg et sera livré demain dans la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci encore à toi


----------



## eMattt (25 Mai 2004)

Oublie pas de nous faire des photos du déballage surtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens au fait en passant je suis aussi dans l'essonne


----------



## newjack (25 Mai 2004)

Alors bonjour l'Essone ! (Ris-Orangis)

Promis ze vais vous commenter mes premières impressions avec photos à l'appui pour égayer un peu le topic (pardon d'avance aux RTC!).

... Enfin si j'y arrive car n'ai jamais posté de photos et j'avoue m'y perdre un peu dans les manips


----------

